# Food Network Star Stuff



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Okay a friend of mine is on "the next foodnetwork star" 
www.myspace.com/nextfoodnetworkstamichael
Please look up this site and visit!

:smoking:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Is he the "like the fish" guy?? I'm not too clear on who's who yet.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

"Like the Fish" guy!


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Actually enjoyed it!
Boy, Michael's dish and is it Tara?? who did the rib plate. Both plates were so beautiful, what a choice the judges had to make!

Nan


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

It isn't Tara, it's Rory, she looks like a cool gal, hope she can keep it together, not sure how she will be as it narrows down.
I am pulling for Micheal, saved his shrimp roll recipe from FN. The young man who won is excellent, like JAG, and Hung. 
The nervous young man seems to know how to cook but not sure he can deal with the pressure. 
Glad to see the obnoxious blond gone ( ooooh, is not PC??) so far I have agreed with all the eliminations.
Will be going back to sea mid-July, so will have to catch up on reruns or on line in the fall.
Nan


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

MBrown, I was glad to see Michael advance too! I think he's got what it takes: the cooking chops and the personality. You can't do what he does and not be able to be cool under fire.

I also agreed with the eliminations this week. I felt sorry for the guy who was sent home, but as another home cook, I don't think I'd be up for it either. I'm just glad one of "us" made it to the finalists at all.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I just watched it for the first time. I saw the chocolate and basketball game show. I think Michael is sexy so I wouldn't mind him winning so I could watch him. lol I did not care at all for Rory using her "assets" to try and win votes at the game. I hate when women do that........it makes all of us look bad! Seriously, I thought the show was very interesting I only caught the last half from at the game on so can't say anything about cooking skills. I'll try to tune in again!


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, my assets are lacking, Whaaaaaa! So I must cook.
But tomorrow night I will say Go Michael, Go Micheal, Go Michael, Yaaaa


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*Bummer!!!*
I was pulling for Michael too. Hey, they gave one of the others who didn't advance in the last series a short series of her own. I'm sure this can't hurt his business.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

That was not fun to watch.
I will keep my opinions to myself but I did not agree with the judges on this one.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh No!!! I am going to watch it Thursday might, but sounds like it won't be fun? Am almost glad I know in advance. Drat!


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Just watched it for the second time, brutal! Micheal is so gracious and what a chef. But somehow, got sidetracked in the presentation??
Actually, all the meals looked good and cannot believe JAG thought of the deep fryer?? Actually microwaved meatloaf is excellent, a friend told that years ago, I sort of blew it off.
Well I was on a ship, five days out, and my whole range went down. Thanks goodness there was a microwave cookbook on board, I found the timing for meatloaf. Also did fritatas for breakfast, Made soups (first cooking my aeromatics in oil and going from there. Fish and veggies came out good----It was a commercial size oven.
Anyway, sorry about length, but hoped Michael would go further, realized at the beginning of this episode, I liked everyone?
Right now, I don't have a favorite?
Nan


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

>I did not care at all for Rory using her "assets" to try and win votes at the game.<

The selection committee, I noticed, made comments about that. 

Say what? Do they watch their own programming? Just what is it that Giarda and Sandra Lee are throwing in our faces? And wazername, the marketing girl? Tell me she's not marketing her chest, the way she dresses.

Even for a "reality" show, that kind of hypocracy leaves me cold.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

*Simply Deliciouso* begins July 14th IIRC. I think this means JAG is going home.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, Paul is gone, ****! at this point I liked them all. Now think Amy might make it, but JAG is cool and I like Rory. Was hoping they could keep both, didn't they do that before? oh, I think they brought someone back?
OMG I am a FNS slut.
Saw the commercial for this Simply Deliciusio thing and was turned off. I try not to be narrow minded, so will watch it once--oh my, that might be it. Where the he** did she come from??
Enjoy,
Nan


----------

